# 3-D "fake" Cathedral Window instruction youtube



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvXUvKIzYZY[/ame]



If you are interested in Cathedral Window quilts at all, you've got to see this alternate 3-D way of making them. I think I've found one more thing I have to try.

Angie


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay so I watched this one.... great by the way ....... then I watched a confetti landscape then beautiful pictures of quilts by Cathy somebody and I really should be sewing. What fantastic ideas!!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, that was too cool! 
Now I have something to try too.
I had never thought about looking on youtube for something like that!
fun!


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

This is a really simple way also of doing a mock cathedral quilt...

http://sunshinescreations.vintagethreads.com/2007/05/tutorial-mock-cathedral-windows.html

I did this using jeans on one side and assorted fabric on the other. I'll take a look at the video link you posted later  Oh, more things to use up my stash of fabric!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby Jane - I'd not seen that version of a mock Cathedral window before. That's really neat also.

Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Both the orange peel quilt and the 3-D "fake" versions of a cathedral window seem much less labor intensive than a real cathedral windows. I was bouncing the orange peel quilt around in my mind, and I was thinking if you put a little circle of batting (with very small seam allowance) in the middle before turning, it would make almost a puffy quilt, particularly if you sewed the arcs at the end by hand (so as not to mash down the batting). I wonder how to secure the batting so it doesn't shift (beyond being caught in the seams). One stitch/tie in the middle hardly seems like enough, but too much would flatten the puff... Hmmm...

-Joy


----------

